# Leftover apple core/ cherry pitts and stalks



## Sven66 (Jun 18, 2020)

I want to use some apple cores that are leftover from eating them, to try and smoke some pork.
I also have cherry pits and stalks that I want to use for smoking.
I know the inside of cherry pits contains a little bit of cyanide, but it's not a dangerous amount.
Knowing that, I feel like using the stalks might be a better idea, because they are basically wood.
Anybody got some advice for me on this?


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jun 18, 2020)

I seem to remember an episode on Man Fire Food where a guy used Cherry Pits for Boston Butts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2020)

You'll get some kind of Smoke flavor, but I would not expect it to be anything like Apple or Cherry Wood. Oak Wood smells sweet but burning Acorns have an acrid smell. Try  it and report back...JJ


----------



## Sven66 (Jun 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You'll get some kind of Smoke flavor, but I would not expect it to be anything like Apple or Cherry Wood. Oak Wood smells sweet but burning Acorns have an acrid smell. Try  it and report back...JJ


Thanks!
Also I wonder if leftover orange peels or tangerine peels would be worth trying, as I eat those rergularly too?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2020)

I've used both orange peel and lemon peel . Smells good . I save them for the garbage disposal now . Try it out see what you think .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2020)

Citrus Peel has a lot of essential oils and may very well add I nice flavor...JJ


----------

